# SSH error : Corrupted MAC on input

## count

I've got an ssh server runing on my Gentoo box. I've bee SSH'ing into it from my RedHat7.3 box and have been getting a really annoying error that disconnects me from the server. It appears to be happening at no predictable time. Basically it will say:

Disconnecting: Corrupted MAC on input.

And send me back to my local prompt.

Its getting really annoying and if anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------

